# navara rims ?



## Peter Patina (Aug 6, 2007)

Just a quick question. What other rims (other than mags) could fit my NAVARA 2 wheel drive 3 litre petrol 2001 dual cab ute. They are 6 bolt but the PATROLS have different offset. Any other suggestions would be deeply appreciated............ Tradie sick of skinny tyres


----------

